# Suggest a 22-23 inch Full HD monitor under 10,000INR



## vevdare (Sep 5, 2014)

1. Budget-under 10,000 INR
2. Display type and size- 22-23 inch.LED.
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor- Movie watching,Playing games like Arkham Origins,Assasin creed
4. Ports Required- HDMI
5. Preferred choice of brand-No particular choice.But concerned about warranty,Reliability and after sales service in India
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration-I want a monitor with Matte screen.
7. Any other info that you want to share-Nothing


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 5, 2014)

AOC i2369vm /i2269vwm


----------



## polupoka (Sep 5, 2014)

Dell s2240L+bandrige 2 feet hdmi cable


----------



## vevdare (Sep 5, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> AOC i2369vm /i2269vwm


Ok.Those come with 1 year warranty.Any three year warranty monitors?And does AOC provide support in India?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 5, 2014)

it comes with 3 years of warranty. they do provide support in india.
AOC INDIA


----------



## vevdare (Sep 6, 2014)

And does anyone have any experience with Newegg India store?Prices seem to be cheaper than Indian counterparts.
Runtime Error


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2014)

newegg has i2369v model not i2369vm model.vm model has 2 hdmi/mhl & displayport port whereas other model doesn't.better spend 1.5k extra & get vm model.when buying monitor or tv always think of ahead not just present needs.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 6, 2014)

vevdare said:


> And does anyone have any experience with Newegg India store?Prices seem to be cheaper than Indian counterparts.
> Runtime Error



the link shows invalid!


----------



## vevdare (Sep 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> the link shows invalid!


Oh, i gave the link but it shows error..

- - - Updated - - -

And i read good review about Asus VS229H but the pricing is too much in India.So they don't sell monitors in India?(it says imported from USA).


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 8, 2014)

some asus monitors are available here. not all products reach indian markets.


----------



## tkin (Sep 8, 2014)

Dell S2240L


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2014)

i say get AOC especially when they are providing 3 years warranty at no extra cost(when it comes to TV/monitor always get extended warranty).another advantage is no. of extra ports(especially displayport).dell indeed provides good after sales support but once their usual warranty is over(1 year) then it is a very costly affair to get a dell product serviced by official means.extended warranty for any dell product comes with extra cost so if you are planning on getting S2240L with extended warranty it will cost same or more than AOC.


----------



## vevdare (Sep 8, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> i say get AOC especially when they are providing 3 years warranty at no extra cost(when it comes to TV/monitor always get extended warranty).another advantage is no. of extra ports(especially displayport).dell indeed provides good after sales support but once their usual warranty is over(1 year) then it is a very costly affair to get a dell product serviced by official means.extended warranty for any dell product comes with extra cost so if you are planning on getting S2240L with extended warranty it will cost same or more than AOC.



Thanks alot for clearing all my confusion.I dont want glossy screens so Dell is out of choice.I'll go with AOC.


----------

